# Do lizards eat bees?



## mpro34 (Mar 4, 2009)

Do lizards eat bees or would they be after other insects such as SHB or the few ants I have running round? I watched a lizard go in and it didn't come out for about 4 minutes. 

I just took the reducer off--I guess I'll put it back on. My hive isn't very strong right now due to the 2 swarmings I had in Feb. Yes, I'm a newbie.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

They eat the bees. I have found lizards, frogs and scorpions inside the brood chamber.


----------



## frysl (Mar 31, 2009)

mpro34,
Don't know if you are aware of it or not, but you have a VERY experienced beekeeper right in your area. 
Don't recall the name, but there is a beekeeper out off of Malabar rd that has better than 100 hives the last time I went by. I have family that lives out there and this gentleman has always been more than willing to answer questions, give advice or just chat about the weather.
Steve


----------

